# iMac G5 en panne



## gil67 (24 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour
aventures sous iMac G5 20 pouces + 2GO de RAM :
Achat début décembre 2005
Voici 10 jours : impossible de redémarrer l'ordi, la roue tourne et c'est tout.
Appel à APPLE : Changer la carte mère.
L'ordi tourne prendant 4 heures puis re-panne identique...
L'ordi passe chez la "garagiste" : changer le DD !
L'ordi ne fonctionne toujours pas : changer la carte mère bis...

Dixit l'homme de l'art : à la tentative d'installation du système, le lecteur tombe en caraffe. 
Suite : changer le lecteur qui est arrivé vendredi dernier.
Peut-être récupération de la machine mardi ou mercredi.

Sympa pour du matériel APPLE "réputé solide".

Demande d'ouverture d'un dossier de réclamation à APPLE avec demande de remplacement.
Réponse : ne peut éventuellement se faire que quand la machine reviendra chez moi.
Mais à quel coût et avec l'appareil encore sous garantie sera-t-il échangé ?????

Client APPLE depuis 1979, bien mauvaise surprise avec ce matériel iMac G5.

Qui aurait déjà connu pareille mésaventure ?????

gil - strasbourg


----------



## patricks (25 Septembre 2006)

Avec un peu de chance tu auras un nouveau iMac 20'' Core2Duo  ce serait pas mal non ?


----------



## e.mat (25 Septembre 2006)

En tant que Futur acqu&#233;reur d'un MacPro   sache que, je suit de tr&#233;s pr&#233;s ton histoire, gil67, question de voir comment ils se d&#233;brouillent au service AppleCare :mouais: .

Surtout n'h&#233;site pas &#224; nous dire les "frais" r&#233;elle, caus&#233; par cette panne !:hein: 

&#224; toi de jouer gil67


----------



## gil67 (25 Septembre 2006)

Je viens d'apprendre voici 1 heure que, malgrè le remplacement du lecteur CD-DVD, rien ne fonctionne.
Le répérateur a fait une demande pour changer tout le cablage.
Vraiment POURRI l'iMac G5. BRAVO APPLE.
Que va-t-il rester d'origine? Les vis et le cable d'alimentation???????
Qui fait mieux ?????
gil


----------



## trevise (26 Septembre 2006)

Du calme !

L'Imac G5 n'est pas pourri, le mien fonctionne sans le moindre problème depuis novembre 2004. Au risque de se répéter, tous les appareils de haute technologie, sans aucune exception, peuvent connaitre des défaillances sur certaines unités (la perfection n'existe pas). 

Si l'Imac G5 était réputé pour sa mauvaise fiabilité, on en aurait entendu parler (comme les Airport Express, qui elles, ont un réel problème de conception).


----------



## e.mat (26 Septembre 2006)

Dis-moi gil67 ou as tu acheté ton iMac G5 ? est-il neuf ou d'occas' ?
Qu'utilises tu comme périphériques externes (imprimantes, onduleurs, modem,...) ?  :hein:


----------



## yahia (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu la m&#234;me m&#233;saventure que toi, il y a trois semaines.
J'ai un IMac G5 2 GHz qui a plant&#233; au d&#233;marrage (3 jours avant la fin de la p&#233;riode de garantie). Sur les conseils de la hotline et apr&#232;s de nombreuses manips j'ai d&#251; r&#233;initialiser mon disque d&#251;r... Je n'&#233;tais pas ravie de perdre toute ma messagerie et mes liens Internet.

La loi des s&#233;ries ?


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

Changement de carte mère.

Dis au réparateur d'arrêté de te réparé ton iMac morceau par morceau.
Le problème est connu carte mère/logic board en Anglais.

Mes deux G5 ont eu ce problème, plus celui d'un ami.. je dis pas que c'est général, mais il y a une épidémie c'est certain.

Et puis hausse le ton s'il ne te donne pas satisfaction.. ils aiment ça les coquins ....


----------

